
NHS worker quit when she was stopped from wearing face mask - nigerian1981
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/04/nhs-worker-quit-when-she-was-stopped-from-wearing-face-mask
======
DoofusOfDeath
This must be a gutwrenching choice for persons who have dedicated their
professional lives to helping others be well.

Lately I've seen numerous stories about health workers being demied PPE usage
by administrators, or U.S. residents being told by government officials that
masks weren't helpful to the general public.

Those stories seemed to be one sided; the only justifications from the other
side seemed to be in the form of quotes from press releases, not interviews
discussing their reasons.

Anyone know of articles that offer some balance?

~~~
cjbprime
The rationale I've heard from the hospital side seems self-contradictory: they
are worried about liability from using an unapproved medical device (mask).
But the liability from exposing a healthy patient to an unmasked sick worker,
or exposing a unmasked healthy worker to sick patients, seems like it ought to
be greater than that..

------
Traster
I do wonder whether the western refusal to wear masks is more cultural &
political rather than rational. Cultural because we don't have a culture of
wearing masks and so changing our culture so you aren't judged is difficult,
political in that it's politically difficult for public officials to say both
"Masks do help stop the spread of this disease" and "We don't have enough
masks, and we need them all for high risk workers & sick peeople so please
don't try and get masks"

------
pacamara619
Couldn't she just have kept wearing the mask and if she got fired sue for
wrongful termination?

~~~
tyingq
I'm guessing she felt like the the course she took would get it raised in the
media sooner. Probably benefiting others, sooner.

------
JoeAltmaier
One dumb supervisor. Sad and oh so common. But not really newsworthy?

~~~
tyingq
Seems like a good use of the media to me. That one dumb supervisor could cost
someone's life. Raising that to someone in the NHS that can fix it is
worthwhile.

The official responses are bland and non-committal, so the public shaming
seems needed.

------
rasz
In the middle of February Heathrow staff was ordering travelers disembarking
planes from China to __remove face masks __because they could scare the
population.

------
Ackshully
Anyone got an idea why this story was scrubbed from the front page so fast?

Seconds story I've seen wiped without reason just today and I haven't even
been on here much.

